# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  गुले-नग़मा / फ़िराक़ गोरखपुरी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 28 अगस्त 1896
*निधन:* 1982

*उपनाम*
फ़िराक़

*जन्म स्थान*
गोरखपुर, उत्तर प्रदेश, ��*ारत

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*
गुले-नग़मा, बज्में जिन्दगी रंगे-शायरी,सरगम

*विविध*
फ़िराक़ साहब का मूल नाम रघुपति सहाय था। उन्हें गुले-नग़मा के लिये 1969 में ज्ञानपी��* पुरस्कार पद्म ��*ूषणसहित अनेक प्रतिष्��*ित सम्मान और पुरस्कार से सम्मानित




'Firak' Gorkhpuri udru ke mashoor shayar hai, unka asli naam Raghupati Sahay tha.


Raghupati Sahay better known under his pen name Firaq Gorakhpuri was a writer, critic, and, according to one commentator, one of the most noted contemporary Urdu poets from India

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आँखों में जो बात हो गयी है
एक शरहे-हयात[1] हो गयी है।

जब दिल की वफ़ात हो गयी है
हर चीज की रात हो गयी है।

ग़म से छुट कर ये ग़म है मुझको
क्यों ग़म से नजात हो गयी है।

मुद्दत से खबर मिली न दिल को 
शायद कोई बात हो गयी है।

जिस शै पर नज़र पड़ी है तेरी
तस्वीरे-हयात[2] हो गयी है।

दिल में तुझ से थी जो शिकायत
अब ग़म के निकात[3] हो गयी है।

इक़रारे-गुनाहे-इश्क़[4] सुन लो 
मुझसे इस बात हो गयी है।

जो चीज भी मुझको हाथ आयी
तेरी सौगात हो गयी है।

क्या जानिये पहले मौत क्या थी
अब मेरी हयात हो गयी है। 

घटते-घटते तेरी इनायत 
मेरी औक़ात हो गयी है।

उस चस्मे-सियह की याद अक्सर
शामे-जुल्मात हो गयी है।

इस दौर में जिन्दगी बसर[5] की
बीमार की रात हो गयी है।

जीती हुई बाज़ी-ए-मुहब्बत
खेला हूँ तो मात हो गयी है।

मिटने लगीं ज़िन्दगी की कद्रें
जब ग़म से नजात[6] हो गयी है।

वो चाहें तो वक़्त भी बदल जाय
जब आये हैं, रात हो गयी है।

दुनिया है कितनी बे-ठिकाना
आशिक़ की बरात हो गयी है।

पहले वो निगाह इक किरन थी
अब बर्क़-सिफ़ात[7] हो गयी है।

जिस चीज को छू दिया है तूने
एक बर्गे-नबात[8] हो गयी है।

इक्का-दुक्का सदाये-जंजीर
जिन्दाँ[9] में रात हो गयी है।

एक-एक सिफ़त ’फ़िराक़’ उसकी
देखा है तो ज़ात हो गयी है।


*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ जीवन की व्याख्याऊपर जायें↑ जीवन का चित्रऊपर जायें↑ मर्मऊपर जायें↑ इश्क़ के गुनाह का इक़रारऊपर जायें↑ मानवऊपर जायें↑ मुक्तिऊपर जायें↑ बिजली की विशेषता रखने वालीऊपर जायें↑ हरी डालीऊपर जायें↑ कारागार

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ये सुरमई फ़ज़ाओं[1]की कुछ कुनमुनाहटें
मिलती हैं मुझको पिछले पहर तेरी आहटें।

इस कायनाते-ग़म की फ़सुर्दा[2] फ़ज़ाओं में
बिखरा गये हैं आ के वो कुछ मुस्कुराहटें।

ऐ जिस्मे-नाज़नीने-निगारे-नज़रनवाज़[3]
शुब्*हे - शबे - विसाल तेरी मलगज़ाहटें।

पड़ती है आसमाने - मुहब्बत पे छूट-सी
बल - बे - जबीने -नाज़ तेरी जगमगाहटें।

चलती है जब नसीमे - ख़याले- ख़रामे-नाज़[4]
सुनता हूँ दामनों की तेरे सरसराहटें।

चश्मे -सियह तबस्सुमे - पिनहाँ[5] लिये हुये
पौ फूटने से पहले उफ़ुक़ की उदाहटें।

जुम्बिश में जैसे शाख़ हो गुलहा-ए-नग़्मा की
इक पैकरे - जमील की ये लहलहाहटें।

झोकों की नज़्र है, चमने - इन्तिज़ारे -दोस्त
बादे - उम्मीदो - बाम की ये सनसनाहटें।

हो सामना अगर तो ख़िजिल हो निगाहे-बर्क़
देखी हैं अज़्व - अज़्व में वो अचपलाहटें।

किस देस को सिधार गयीं ऐ जमाले - यार
रंगीं लबों प खेल के कुछ मुस्कुराहटें।

रुख़सारे-तर से ताज़ा हो बाग़े-अदन की याद
और उसकी पहली सुब्*ह की वो रसमसाहटें।

साज़े - जमाल के नवाहा - ए - सर्मदी[6]
जोबन तो वो फ़रिश्ते सुनें गुनगुनाहटें।

आज़ुर्दगी - ए - हुस्न[7] भी किस दर्जा शोख़ है
अश्कों में तैरती हुई कुछ मुस्कुराहटें।

होने लगा है ख़ुद से करीं[8] ऐ शबे-अलम[9]
मैं पा रहा हूँ हिज्र में कुछ अपनी आहटें।

मेरी ग़ज़ल की जान समझना उन्हें ’फ़िराक़’
शम्*मअ-ए- ख़याले - यार की ये थरथराहटें।


गोर्की की सुप्रसिद्ध कहानी ’छब्बिस आदमी और एक लड़की’ पढ़कर - ’फ़िराक़’


*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ वायुमण्डलऊपर जायें↑ उदासऊपर जायें↑ नज़र को भला लगने वाले प्रिय का कोमल शरीरऊपर जायें↑ प्रेमिका के चलने की वायु की कल्पनाऊपर जायें↑ छिपी मुस्कुराहटऊपर जायें↑ दैवी आवाजेंऊपर जायें↑ सौन्दर्य का दुःख (प्रेमिका की उदासी)ऊपर जायें↑ निकटऊपर जायें↑ दुख की रात

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

है अभी महताब बाक़ी और बाक़ी है शराब
और बाक़ी मेरे तेरे दरम्याँ सदहा[1] हिसाब।

दीद अन्दर दीद, हैरानम हेजाब अन्दर हेजाब
वाय बावस्फ़े ईं क़दर-राजो-नयाज़ ईं इजतेनाब।

दिल में यूँ बेदार[2] होते हैं ख़यालाते-ग़ज़ल
आँख मलते जिस तरह उट्ठे कोई मस्ते-शबाब।

गेसू-ए-ख़मदार में अशाआरे-तर की ठँढकें
आतशे-रुख़सार में कल्बे-तपाँ का इल्तहाब।

चूड़ियाँ बजती हैं दिल में, मरहबा[3], बज़्मे-ख़याल
खिलते जाते हैं निगाहों में जबीनों[4] के गुलाब।

काश पढ़ सकता किसी सूरत से तू आयाते-इश्क़
अहले-दिल भी तो हैं ऐ शेख़े-ज़मा अहले-किताब। 

एक आलम पर नहीं रहती है कैफ़ीयाते इश्क़
गाह रेगिस्ताँ भी दरिया, गाह दरिया भी सुराब[5]।

कौन रख सकता है इसको साकिनो-जामिद कि ज़ीस्त
इनक़लाबो - इनक़लाबो - इनक़लाबो - इनक़लाब ।

ढूँढिये क्यों इस्तेआरे[6] और तशबीहो[7] - मिसाल
हुस्न तो वो है बतायें जिसको हुस्ने - लाजवाब ।

हस्त जन्नत की बहारें चन्द पंखडि़यों में बन्द
गुन्चा खिलता है तो फ़िरदौसों[8] के खुल जाते हैं बाब[9]।

आ रहा है नाज़ से सिम्ते - चमन को ख़ुशख़िराम[10]
दोश[11] पर वो गेसू-ए-शबगूँ[12] के मँडलाते सहाब[13]।

हुस्न ख़ुद अपना नक़ीब, आँखों को देता है पयाम
आमद-आमद आफ़्ताब आमद दलीले-आफ़्ताब।

अज़मते-तक़दीरे-आदम अहले-मज़हब से न पूँछ
जो मशीअत ने न देखे दिल ने देखे हैं वो ख़्वाब।

हुस्न वो जो एक कर दे मानी-ए-फ़त्*हो-शिकस्त
रह गयी सौ बार झुक-झुक कर निगाहे कामयाब।

ग़ैब[14] की नज़रे बचा कर कुछ चुरा ले वक़्त से
फिर न हाथ आयेगा कुछ हर लम्हा है पा-दर-रिकाब[15]\।

हर नज़र जलवा है हर जलवा नज़र हैरान हूँ
आज किस बैतुलहरम[16] में हो गया हूँ बारयाब[17]।

बारहा, हाँ बारहा मैने दमे-फ़िक्रे-सुखन[18]
छू लिया है उस सुकूँ को जो है जाने- इज़्तेराब[19]।

सर से पा तक हुस्न है साज़े-नुमू[20] राज़े - नुमू[21]
आ रहा है एक कमसिन पर दबे पाँवों शबाब।

बज़्मे - फ़ितरत सर-बसर होती है इक बज़्मे - समाअ
वो सुकूते - नीमशब का नग़्मा - ए- चंगो - रबाब।

ऐ ’फ़िराक़’ उठती है हैरत की निगाहें बा अदब
अपने दिल की खिलवतों से हो रहा हूँ बारयाब।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ सैकड़ोंऊपर जायें↑ जाग्रतऊपर जायें↑ धन्य होऊपर जायें↑ माथाऊपर जायें↑ मृगतृष्णाऊपर जायें↑ रूपकऊपर जायें↑ उपमाऊपर जायें↑ स्वर्गऊपर जायें↑ द्वारऊपर जायें↑ अच्छी चाल वालाऊपर जायें↑ कंधाऊपर जायें↑ रात की तरह केश वालाऊपर जायें↑ बादलऊपर जायें↑ परोक्षऊपर जायें↑ रिकाब में पैर जा रहाऊपर जायें↑ अल्लाह का घर मस्जिदऊपर जायें↑ प्रवेश प्राप्तऊपर जायें↑ काव्य चिन्तन के समयऊपर जायें↑ व्याकुलता की आत्माऊपर जायें↑ उभरने, उत्पत्ति लेने वाला गीतऊपर जायें↑ उत्पत्ति का मर्म

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दीदनी[1] है नरगिसे - ख़ामोश का तर्ज़े - ख़िताब
गह सवाल अन्दर सवालो - गह जवाब अन्दर जवाब।

जौहरे - शमशीर क़ातिल हैं कि हैं रगहा - ए - नाब 
साकिया तलवार खिचती है कि खिचती है शराब।

इश्क़ के आगोश में बस इक दिले-ख़ानाख़राब
हुस्न के पहलू में सदहा आफ़्ताबो - माहताब।

सरवरे- कुफ़्फ़ार है इश्क़ और अमीरुल-मोमनीं
काबा-ओ-बुतख़ाना औक़ाफ़े - दिले - आलीजनाब।

राज़ के सेगे में रक्खा था मशीअत[2] ने जिन्हें
वो हक़ायक़[3] हो गये मेरी ग़ज़ल में बेनक़ाब।

एक गँजे-बेबहा है, अहले-दिल को उनकी याद
तेरे जौरे -बे नहायत, तेरे जौरे - बेहिसाब।

आदमीयों से भरी है, ये भरी दुनिया मगर
आदमी को आदमी होता नहीं है दस्तयाब।

साथ ग़ुस्से में न छोड़ा शोख़ियों ने हुस्न का
बरहमी की हर अदा में मुस्कुराता है इताब[4]।

इश्क़ की सरमस्तियों[5] का क्या हो अन्दाजा कि इश्क़
सद शराब, अन्दर शराब, अन्दर शराब, अन्दर शराब।

इश्क़ पर ऐ दिल कोई क्योंकर लगा सकता है हुक़्म
हम सवाब अन्दर सबाबो - हम अज़ाब अन्दर अज़ाब।

नाम रह जाता है वरना दह्र में किसको सबात
आज दुनिया में कहाँ हैं रुस्तमों - अफ़रासियाब।

रास आया दह्र को खू़ने - जिगर से सींचना
चेहरा-ए-अफ़ाक[6] पर कुछ आ चली है आबो-ताब।

इस क़दर रश्क़, ऐ तलबगाराने-सामाने-निशात[7]
इश्क़ के पास इक दिले-पुरसोज़, इक चश्मे-पुर*आब।[8]

अब इसे कुछ और कहते हैं कि हुस्ने इत्तेफ़ाक
इक नज़र उड़ती हुई-सी कर गयी मुझको ख़राब।

एक सन्नाटा अटूट, अक्सर और अक्सर ऐ नदीम
दिल की हर धड़कन में सद ज़ीरो-बमे-चंगो-रबाब।

आ रहे हैं गुलसिताँ में ख़ैरो-बरक़त के पयाम
है सदा बादे-सबा की या दुआ ए - मुस्तजाब।

मुर्ग़ है उस दश्त का कोई न मारे पर जहाँ
एक ही पंजे के हैं, ऐ चर्ख़ शाहीनो-उक़ाब।

हम समन्दर मथ के लाये गौहरे-राजे-दवाम[9]
दास्तानें मिल्लतों[10] की हैं जहाँ नक्शे-बरआब[11]।

गिर गयीं मेरी नज़र से आज अपनी सब दुआयें
वाँ गया भी मैं तो उनकी गालियों का क्या जवाब।

पूँछता है मुझसे तू ऐ शख़्स क्या हूँ, कौन हूँ
मैं वही रुसवाये-आलम, शायरों में इन्तेख़ाब।

ऐ फ़िराक़ आफ़ाक़ है कोई तिलिस्म अन्दर तिलिस्म
है हर इक ख़ाब हक़ीक़त हर हकी़क़त एक ख़ाब।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ देखने योग्यऊपर जायें↑ ईश्वरेच्छाऊपर जायें↑ तथ्यऊपर जायें↑ रोषऊपर जायें↑ दुनियाऊपर जायें↑ संसार के मुख परऊपर जायें↑ विलास सामग्री के इच्छुकऊपर जायें↑ आँसुओं से भरी आँखऊपर जायें↑ अमरत्व के मर्म का मोतीऊपर जायें↑ राष्ट्रोंऊपर जायें↑ पानी पर अंकित रेखायें, जिनकी कोई हैसियत न हो

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रात भी नींद भी कहानी भी
हाय, क्या चीज है जवानी भी

एक पैग़ामे-ज़िन्दगानी भी
आशिक़ी मर्गे-नागहानी भी।

इस अदा का तेरे जवाब नहीं
मेह्रबानी भी सरगरानी१ भी।

दिल को अपने भी ग़म थे दुनिया में
कुछ बलायें थीं आसमानी भी।

मनसबे - दिल२ ख़ुशी लुटाना है
ग़मे-पिनहाँ३ की पासबानी भी।

दिल को शोलों से करती है सेराब
ज़िन्दगी आग भी है पानी भी।

शादकामों को ये नहीं तौफ़ीक़
दिले ग़मग़ीं की शादमानी भी।

लाख हुस्ने-यक़ीं से बढ़कर है
उन निगाहों की बदगुमानी भी।

तंगना-ए-दिले-मलूल४ में है
बह्रे-हस्ती की बेकरानी भी।

इश्क़े-नाकाम की है परछाईं
शादमानी भी, कामरानी भी।

देख दिल के निगारखाने में
जख़्में-पिनहाँ५ की है निशानी भी।

ख़ल्क़६ क्या-क्या मुझे नहीं कहती
कुछ सुनूँ मैं तेरी ज़बानी भी।

आये तारीख़े-इश्क़ में सौ बार
मौत के दौरे-दरम्यानी भी।

अपनी मासूमियों के पर्दे में 
हो गयी वो नज़र सियानी भी।

दिन को सूरजमुखी है वो नौगुल
रात को है वो रातरानी भी।

दिले - बदनाम तेरे बारे में
लोग कहते हैं इक कहानी भी।

वज़्*अ७ करते कोई नयी दुनिया
कि ये दुनिया हुई पुरानी भी।

दिल को आदाबे-बन्दगी८ भी न आये
कर गये लोग हुक्मरानी भी।

जौरे - कमकम का शुक्रिया बस है
आपकी इतनी मेह्रबानी भी।

दिल में इक हूक भी उठी ऐ दोस्त
याद आयी तेरी जवानी भी।

सर से पा तक सिपुर्दगी की अदा
एक अंदाजे-तुर्कमानी९ भी।

पास रहना किसी का रात की रात
मेहमानी भी मेज़बानी भी।

हो न अक्से - जबीने - नाज़ कि है
दिल में इक नूरे - कहकशानी भी।

ज़िन्दगी ऐन दीदे - यार ’फ़िराक़’
ज़िन्दगी हिज्र की कहानी भी।

शब्दार्थः

१- नाराज़गी, २- दिल का काम, ३- आन्तरिक दुख, ४- दुखी हृदय की सीमा, ५- आन्तरिक आहत, ६- दुनिया, ७- बनाते, ८- सेवाभाव, ९- तुर्को की अदा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक शबे-ग़म वो भी जिसमें जी भर आये तो अश्क़ बहाएँ
एक शबे-ग़म ये भी है जिसमें ऐ दिल रो-रो के सो जाएँ।

जाने वाला घर जायेगा काश, ये पहले सोचा होता
हम तो मुन्तज़िर इसके थे, बस कब मिलने की घड़ियाँ आएँ।

अलग-अलग बहती रहती है हर इंसा की जीवनधारा
देख मिले कब आज के बिछड़े, ले लूँ बढ़के तेरी बलाएँ।

सुनते हैं कुछ रो लेने से, जी हल्का हो जाता है
शायद थोड़ी देर बरसकर छट जाएँ कुछ ग़म की घटाएँ।

अपने दिल से ग़ाफ़िल रहना अहले-इश्क़ का काम नहीं 
हुस्न भी है जिसकी परछाईं, आज वो मन की जोत जगाएँ।

सबको अपने-अपने दुख हैं सबको अपनी-अपनी पड़ी है
ऐ दिले-ग़मग़ीं तेरी कहानी कौन सुनेगा किसको सुनाएँ।

जिस्मे-नाज़नीं में सर-ता-पा नर्म लवें लहराई हुई-सी
तेरे आते ही बज़्मे-नाज़ में जैसे कई शमए जल जाएँ।

हाँ-हाँ तुझको देख रहा हूँ क्या जलवा है क्या परदा है
दिल दे नज़्ज़ारे की गवाही और ये आँखें क़स्में खाएँ।

लफ़्जों में चेहरे नज़र आयेंगे चश्मे-बीना की है शर्त
कई ज़ावियों से ख़िलक़त[1] को शेर मेरे आईना दिखाएँ।

मुझको गुनाहो-सवाब से मतलब? लेकिन इश्क़ में अक्सर आये
वो लम्हें ख़ुद मेरी, हस्ती जैसे मुझे देती हो दुआएँ। 

छोड़ वफ़ा-ओ-जफ़ा की बहसें, अपने को पहचान ऐ इश्क़!
ग़ौर से देख तो सब धोखा है, कैसी वफ़ाएँ कैसी जफ़ाएँ।

हुस्न इक बे-बेंधा हुआ मोती या इक बे-सूँघा हुआ फूल
होश फ़रिस्तों के भी उड़ा दें तेरी ये दोशीज़ा[2] अदाएँ।

बातें उसकी याद आती हैं लेकिन हम पर ये नहीं खुलता
किन बातों पर अश्क़ बहायें किन बातों से जी बहलाएँ।

साक़ी अपना ग़मख़ना भी, मयख़ाना बन जाता है
मस्ते-मये-ग़म होकर जब हम, आँखों से सागर छलकाएँ।

अहले-मसाफ़त[3] एक रात का ये भी साथ ग़नीमत है
कूच करो तो सदा दे देना, हम न कहीं सोते रह जाएँ।

होश में कैसे रह सकता हूँ आख़िर शायरे-फ़ितरत[4] हूँ
सुब्*ह के सतरंगे झुर्मुट से जब वो उँगलियाँ मुझे बुलाएँ।

एक ग़ज़ाले-रमख़ुर्दा का मुँह फेरे ऐसे में गुज़रना
जब महकी हुई ठंडी हवाएँ दिन डूबे आँखें झपकाएँ।

देंगे सुबूते-आलीज़र्फ़ी हम मयकश सरे-मयख़ाना
साक़ी-ए-चश्में-सियह की बातें, ज़गर भी हो तो हम पी जाएँ।

मौजूँ करके सस्ते जज़्बे, मण्डी-मण्डी बेंच रहे हैं
हम भी ख़रीदें जो ये सुख़नवर इक दिन ऐसी ग़ज़ल कहलाएँ।

राह चली है जोगन होकर, बाल सँवारे, लट छिटकाएँ
छिपे 'फ़िराक़' गगन पर तारे, दीप बुझे हम भी सो जाएँ।


*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ सृष्टिऊपर जायें↑ कुँवारीऊपर जायें↑ यात्रा-साथीऊपर जायें↑ प्रकृति-कवि

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बन्दगी से कभी नहीं मिलती
इस तरह ज़िन्दगी नहीं मिलती।

लेने से ताज़ो-तख़्त मिलता है
मागे से भीख भी नहीं मिलती।

ग़ैबदां है मगर ख़ुदा को भी
नीयते-आदमी नहीं मिलती।

वो जो इक चीज दारे-फ़ानी[1] में
वो तो जन्नत में भी नहीं मिलती।

एक दुनिया है मेरी नज़रों में
पर वो दुनिया अभी नहीं मिलती।

रात मिलती है तेरी जु्फ़ों में
पर वो आरास्तगी नहीं मिलती।

यूँ तो हर इक का हुस्न काफ़िर है
पर तेरी काफ़िरी नहीं मिलती।

बासफ़ा[2] दोस्ती को क्या रोयें
बासफ़ा दुश्मनी नहीं मिलती।

आँख ही आँख है मगर मुझसे
नरगिसे-सामरी नहीं मिलती।

जब तक ऊँची न हो जमीर की लौ
आँख को रौशनी नहीं मिलती।

सोज़े-ग़म से न हो जो मालामाल
दिल को सच्ची खुशी नहीं मिलती।

रू - ए - जानाँ, कुजा[3] गुले-ख़ुल्द
वो तरो-ताज़गी नहीं मिलती।

तुझमें कोई कमी नहीं पाते
तुझमें कोई कमी नहीं मिलती।

है सिवा मेरे और नर्म नवा
पर वो आहिस्तगी नहीं मिलती।

यूँ तो पड़ती है एक आलम पर
निगहे-सरसरी नहीं मिलती।

सहने-आलम की सरज़मीनों में
दिल की उफ़्तादगी[4] नहीं मिलती।

आह वो मुशकबेज़[5] जुल्फ़े-सियाह
जिसकी हमसायगी नहीं मिलती।

इश्के़-आज़ुर्दा[6] बादशाहों को
तेरी आज़ुर्दगी नहीं मिलती।

ज़ुहदो-सौमो-सलातो-तक़वा[7] से 
इश्क़ की सादगी नहीं मिलती।

हुस्न जिसका भी है निराला है
पर तेरी तुर्फ़गी[8] नहीं मिलती।

रंगे-दीवानगी-ए-आलम से
मेरी दीवानगी नहीं मिलती।

इल्म है दस्तियाब[9] बाइफ़रात
इश्क़ की आगही नहीं मिलती।

दिल को बेइन्तेहा - ए- आगाही[10]
इश्क़ की बेख़ुदी नहीं मिलती।

आज रुतबुल्लेसाँ हैं हज़रते-दिल
आपकी बात ही नहीं मिलती।

दोस्तो, महज़ तब्*आ - ए - मौज़ूँ से
दौलते - शाएरी नहीं मिलती।

है जो उन रसमसाते होंटों में
आँख को वो नमी नहीं मिलती।

निगहे - लुत्फ़ से जो मिलती है
हाय वो जिन्दगी नहीं मिलती।

यूँ तो मिलन को मिल गया है ख़ुदा
पर तेरी दोस्ती नहीं मिलती।

मेरी आवाज़ में जो मुज़मर[11] है
ऐसी शादी-ग़मी नहीं मिलती।

वो तो कोई ख़ुशी नहीं जिसमें
दर्द की चाशनी नहीं मिलती।

मेरे अश*आर में सिरे से नदीम
रुज*अते - क़हक़री नहीं मिलती।

बस वो भरपूर जिन्दगी है ’फ़िराक़’
जिसमें आसूदगी नहीं मिलती।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ नाश होने वाली जगह, संसारऊपर जायें↑ सच्ची, अंतरात्माऊपर जायें↑ कहाँऊपर जायें↑ कमजोरीऊपर जायें↑ ख़ुशबूदारऊपर जायें↑ दुखी प्रेमऊपर जायें↑ परहेज़गारी, रोज़ा व नमाज़ व बुरी बातों से बचनाऊपर जायें↑ अनोखापनऊपर जायें↑ प्राप्तऊपर जायें↑ अपार ज्ञानऊपर जायें↑ निहित

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बे-ठिकाने है दिले-ग़मगीं ठिकाने की कहो
शामे-हिज्राँ[1] , दोस्तो, कुछ उसके आने की कहो।

हाँ न पूछो इक गिरफ़्तारे-कफ़स [2] की ज़िन्दगी
हमसफ़ीराने-चमन[3]कुछ आशियाने की कहो

उड़ गया है मंजिले-दुशवार से ग़म का समन्द [4]
गेसू-ए-पुर पेचो-ख़म के ताज़याने [5] की कहो।

बात बनती और बातों से नज़र आती नहीं
उस निगाहे-नाज़ के बातें बनाने की कहो।

दास्ताँ वो थी जिसे दिल बुझते-बुझते कह गया
शम्*ए - बज़्मे - ज़िन्दगी के झिलमिलाने की कहो।

कुछ दिले-मरहूम[6] बातें करो, ऐ अहले-ग़म
जिससे वीराने थे आबाद, उस दिवाने की कहो।

दास्ताने - ज़िन्दगी भी किस तरह दिलचस्प है
जो अज़ल[7] से छिड़ गया है उस फ़साने की कहो।

ये फ़ुसूने - नीमशब [8] ये ख़्वाब-सामाँ ख़ामुशी
सामरी फ़न आँख के जादू जगाने की कहो।

कोई क्या खायेगा यूँ सच्ची क़सम, झूठी क़सम
उस निगाहे-नाज़ के सौगन्द खाने की कहो।

शाम से ही गोश-बर आवाज़ [9] है बज़्मे-सुख़न
कुछ फ़िराक़ अपनी सुनाओ कुछ ज़माने की कहो।



*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ विरह की शामऊपर जायें↑ पिंजरे में क़ैदऊपर जायें↑ चमन के साथीऊपर जायें↑ घोड़ाऊपर जायें↑ कोड़ाऊपर जायें↑ मरा हुआ दिलऊपर जायें↑ सृष्टि के प्रारम्भ सेऊपर जायें↑ आधी रात का जादूऊपर जायें↑ आवाज़ पर कान लगाए हुए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उजाड़ बन में कुछ आसार से चमन के मिले
दिले-ख़राब से वो अपकी याद बन के मिले। 

हर-इक मशामाम[1] में आलम है युसुफ़िस्ताँ का
परखने वाले तो कुछ बू-ए-पैरहन के मिले

थी एक बू-ए-परेशाँ भी दिल के सहरा में
निशाने - पा भी किसी आहू-ए-ख़ुतन[2] के मिले।

अजीब राज है तनहाई-ए-दिले-शाएर
कि खिलवतों[3] में भी आसार अन्जुमन के मिले।

वो हुस्नो-इश्क़ जो सुब्*हे-अज़ल से बिछड़े थे
मिले हैं वदी-ए-ग़ुर्बत मएं फिर वतन के मिले।

कुछ अहले-बज़्मे-सुख़न समझे, कुछ नहीं समझे
बशक्ले-शोहरते-मुबहम, सिले सुख़न के मिले।

था जुर्*आ-जुर्*आ[4] नयी ज़िन्दगी का इक पैग़ाम
जो चन्द जाम किसी बादा-ए-कुहन के मिले।

बज़ोरे - तबा हर इक तीर को कमान किया
हुये हैं झुक के वो रुख़्सत, जो मुझसे तन के मिले।

कमन्दे-फ़िक्रे - रसा में हरीफ़ मान गये
वो पेंचो-ताब तेरी ज़ुल्फ़े-पुर्शिकन के मिले।

नज़र से मतला - ए - अनवार हो गयी हस्ती
कि आफ़ताब मिला मुझको, इस किरन के मिले।

हर-एक नक़्शे - निगारीं, हर-एक निक्*हतो - रंग
लक़ा - ए - नाज़[5] में जल्वे चमन-चमन के मिले।

मिज़ाजे-हुस्न चलो ऐतदाल[6] पर आया
जो रोज़ रूठ के मिलते थे, आज मन के मिले।

अरे इसी से तो जलते है शादकामे - हयात[7]
कि अह्ले - दिल को ख़ज़ाने-ग़मो-मेहन[8] के मिले।

इसी से इश्क़ की नीयत भी हो गयी मशक़ूक
गवाँ दिये कई मौके, जो हुस्नेजन के मिले।

अदा में खिंचती थी तस्वीर कृष्नो-राधा की
निगाह में कई अफ़्साने नल-दमन के मिले।

हवासे-ख़मसा पुकार उट्ठे, यकजबाँ होकर
कई सुबूत तेरी ख़ूबी-ए-बदन के मिले।

निसारे-कज़कुलही, शोख़ी -ए- बहारे - चमन
गुर इस अदा से शगूफ़ों को बाँकपन के मिले

हयात वो निगहे-शर्मगीं जिसे बाँटे
वही शराब जो तेरी मिज़ह से छन के मिले।

ख़ुदा गवाह कि हर - दौरे - जिन्दगी में ’फ़िराक़’
नये पयामे-गुनह मुझको अह्रमन के मिले।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ श्रवण शक्तिऊपर जायें↑ ख़ुतन की हिरनऊपर जायें↑ एकान्तऊपर जायें↑ घूँट-घूँटऊपर जायें↑ देखने लायक, महबूबऊपर जायें↑ संतुलनऊपर जायें↑ सुखी जीवन वालेऊपर जायें↑ दुखदर्द

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वो आँख ज़बान हो गई है
हर बज़्म की जान हो गई है।

आँखें पड़ती है मयकदों की,
वो आँख जवान हो गयी है।

आईना दिखा दिया ये किसने,
दुनिया हैरान हो गयी है।

उस नरगिसे-नाज़ में थी जो बात,
शायर की ज़बान हो गयी है।

अब तो तेरी हर निगाहे-काफ़िर,
ईमान की जान हो गयी है।

तरग़ीबे-गुनाह[1] लहज़ह-लहज़ह[2],
अब रात जवान हो गयी है।

तौफ़ीके - नज़र से मुश्किले-ज़ीस्त,
कितनी आसान हो गयी है। 

तस्वीरे-बशर है नक़्शे-आफ़ाक[3],
फ़ितरत[4] इंसान हो गयी है।

पहले वो निगाह इक किरन थी,
अब इक जहान हो गयी है।

सुनते हैं कि अब नवा-ए-शाएर[5],
सहरा की अज़ान हो गयी है।

ऐ मौत बशर की ज़िन्दगी आज,
तेरा एहसान हो गयी है।

कुछ अब तो अमान हो कि दुनिया, 
कितनी हलकान हो गयी है।

ये किसकी पड़ी ग़लत निगाहें,
हस्ती बुहतान हो गयी है।

इन्सान को ख़रीदता है इन्सान,
दुनिया भी दुकान हो गयी है।

अक्सर शबे-हिज़्र दोस्त की याद,
तनहाई की जान हो गयी है।

शिर्कत तेरी बज़्मे-क़िस्सागो[6] में,
अफ़्साने की जान हो गयी है।

जो आज मेरी ज़बान थी, कल, 
दुनिया की ज़बान हो गयी है।

इक सानिहा-ए-जहाँ है वो आँख, 
जिस दिन से जवान हो गयी है।

दिल में इक वार्दाते-पिनहाँ[7],
बेसान गुमान हो गयी है।

सुनता हूँ क़ज़ा-ए-कह्*रमाँ भी,
अब तो रहमान हो गयी है।

वाएज़ मुझे क्या ख़ुदा से,
मेरा ईमान हो गयी है।

मेरी तो ये कायनाते-ग़म भी,
जानो-ईमान हो गयी है।

मेरी हर बात आदमी की,
अज़मत[8] का निशान हो गयी है।

यादे-अय्यामे-आशिक़ी अब,
अबदीयत इक आन हो गयी है।

जो शोख़ नज़र थी दुश्मने-जाँ,
वो जान की जान हो गयी है।

हर बैत[9] ’फ़िराक़’ इस ग़ज़ल की
अबरू की कमान हो गयी है।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ पाप की ओर उकसानाऊपर जायें↑ क्षण-प्रतिक्षणऊपर जायें↑ विश्व का प्रतीकऊपर जायें↑ प्रकृतिऊपर जायें↑ कवि की वाणीऊपर जायें↑ कहानी सुनाने वालों की सभाऊपर जायें↑ आन्तरिक घटनाऊपर जायें↑ महत्ताऊपर जायें↑ पंक्ति

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हाल सुना फ़सानागो, लब की फ़ुसूँगरी[1] के भी
क़िस्से सुना उस आँख के जादू-ए-सामिरी के भी।

काबा-ए-दिल में हैं निशाँ, कुछ फ़ने-आज़री[2] के भी
बारगहे-इलाह[3] में, जल्वे हैं क़ाफ़िरी के भी।

तुर्फ़ा तिलिस्मे-रंगो-बू, चेहरे की ताज़गी भी है
कितने अजीब राज़ हैं, ज़ुल्फ़ों की अबतरी के भी।

अहले-नज़र है बेपनाह, शाने-जमाले-आदमी
गुम हों हवास हूर के, होश उड़ें परी के भी।

धोके न बन्दगी के खा, सिजदा-ए-इश्क़ पर न जा
नासिया-ए-नयाज़[4] में, जलवे हैं दावरी के भी।

हुस्ने-रुख़े-नज़ारासोज़, देख सका न तू जिसे
ढूँढ उसी में रंगो-नूर, आईना-परवरी के भी।

तू कि है मुनकिरे-अवाम[5], हैं जो अभी तेरे ग़ुलाम
तेवर उन्हीं में देख आज रोबे-सिकन्दरी के भी।

बह्*रे- हयात से न डर, उससे न ढूँढ तू मफ़र
तुझको यही सिखायेगा, राज़ शनावरी के भी।

पूछ न मुझसे हमनशीं, तुर्फ़ागी-ए-दिले-ग़मीं
साज़े-सिकन्दरी के भी, सोज़े-कलन्दरी के भी।

मिस्ले-फ़क़ीरे-बेनवा, फिरते हैं जिनको हम लिये
हाँ, उन्ही झोलियों में हैं राज़ तवनगरी के भी।

सर भी झुका चुका है इश्क़, हुस्न के पाये-नाज़ पर
नाज़ उठा चुका है हुस्न, इश्क़ की ख़ुदसरी के भी।

रात तेरी निगाहे-नाज़ कितने फ़साने कह गयी
ग़मज़ा-ए-क़ाफ़िरी के भी, उशवा-ए-दिलबरी के भी।

शोले उठे ज़मीन के देख, करिश्मे ऐ निगाह
उसके ख़रामे-नाज़ के, फ़ितना-ए-सरसरी के भी।

पढ़ कभी आयते-शफ़क़, क़ल्बो-नज़र का वास्ता
जल्वा-ए-रंगरंग में, रंग पयम्बरी के भी।

छेड़ दिया ग़ज़ल में आज मैंने वो नग़्मा-ए-ज़मीं
उठ गये घूँघट ऐ ’फ़िराक़’, ज़ुहरा-ओ-मुशतरी[6] के भी।


*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ जादूगरीऊपर जायें↑ मूर्ति-कला, आज़र प्रसिद्ध पैग़ंबर इब्राहीम के चाचा थे, जो मूर्तिकला में निपुण थेऊपर जायें↑ ईश्*वरीय सभाऊपर जायें↑ भक्ति का माथाऊपर जायें↑ जनता को न मानने वालाऊपर जायें↑ शुक्र और बृहस्पति

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ज़मी बदली, फ़लक बदला, मज़ाके-ज़िन्दगी[1] बदला
तमद्दुन[2] के कदीम[3] अक़दार[4] बदले आदमी बदला।

ख़ुदा-ओ-अह्रमन बदले वो ईमाने-दुई[5] बदला
हुदूदे-ख़ैरो-शर[6] बदले, मज़ाके-काफ़िरी बदला।

नये इंसान का जब दौरे - ख़ुदनाआगही बदला
रमूज़े - बेखुदी बदले, तक़ाज़ा-ए-ख़ुदी बदला।

बदलते जा रहे हम भी दुनिया को बदलने में
नहीं बदली अभी दुनिया? तो दुनिया को अभी बदला।

नयी मंज़िल के मीरे-कारवाँ[7] भी और होते हैं
पुराने ख़िज़्रे-रह बदले वो तर्ज़े-रहबरी बदला।

कभी सोचा भी है, ऐ नज़्मे-कोहना[8] के ख़ुदावन्दों[9]
तुम्हारा हश्र क्या होगा, जो ये आलम कभी बदला।

इधर पिछले से अहले-मालो-ज़र पर रात भारी है
उधर बेदारी-ए-जमहूर[10] का अन्दाज़ भी बदला।

ज़हे-सोज़े-ग़मे-आदम, ख़ुशा साज़े-दिले-आदम
इसी इक शम्*अ की लौ ने जहाने-तीरगी बदला।

नये मनसूर हैं, सदियों पुराने शैख़ो-क़ाज़ी हैं
न फ़तवे क़ुफ़्र के बदले, न उज्रे-दार ही बदला।

बताये तो बताये उसको तेरी शोख़ी-ए-पिनहाँ[11]
तेरी चश्मे-तवज्जुह है तज्रे-बेरुख़ी बदला।

बफ़ैज़े-आदमे-ख़ाकी, ज़मी सोना उगलती है
इसी ज़र्रे ने दौरे-मह्*रो-माहो-मुशतरी बदला।

सितारे जागते हैं, रात लट छटकाये सोती है
दबे पाँव किसी ने आके ख़ाबे-ज़िन्दगी बदला।

’फ़िराक़े’-हमनवा-ए-मीर-ओ-ग़ालिब[12] अब नये नग़्मे
वो बज़्मे-ज़िन्दगी बदली वो रंगे-शाएरी बदला।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ जीवन की रुचिऊपर जायें↑ संस्कृतिऊपर जायें↑ पुरातनऊपर जायें↑ मूल्यऊपर जायें↑ द्वैतभावऊपर जायें↑ शुभ-अशुभऊपर जायें↑ नेताऊपर जायें↑ पुरातन व्यवस्थाऊपर जायें↑ स्वामियोंऊपर जायें↑ जन-जागरणऊपर जायें↑ छिपी हुई शोख़ी (चंचलता)ऊपर जायें↑ ’मीर’ व ’ग़ालिब’ की आवाज़ से आवाज़ मिलाने वाला

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

निगाहों में वो हल कई मसायले-हयात[1] के
वो गेसूओं के ख़म कई मआमिलात के ।

हमारी उँगलियों में धड़कने हैं साज़े - दह्र की
हम अह्*ले-राज़ पारखी हैं, नब्ज़े कायनात के।

है आबो-गिल में शोलाज़न बस एक साज़े-सरमदी
हिजाबे-दह्*र परदे हैं, तरन्नुमे-हयात के।

ये क़शक़ा-ए-सुर्ख़-सुर्ख़, रूकशे-चिराग़े-तूर है
जबीने कुफ़्र से अयाँ रमूज़ इलाहियात के।

असातज़ा के बस जो थे, सब मुझे सिखा दिये
सुकूते-सरमदी ने वो निकात शेरयात के।

नज़र जो साफ़ आ रहे हैं ख़ानाहा-ए-बेख़तर
वही बिसाते - गंजफ़ा में हैं मुक़ाम मात के।

हज़ारहा इशारे पायेंगे, तलाश शर्त है
क़दींम फ़िक्रयात में, जदीद फ़िक्रयात के।

निजात के लिये न इन्तेज़ारे-मर्गो-हश्र कर
कि कै़दो-बन्दे जिन्दगी में राज़ हैं निजात के।

ये सफ़-बसफ़ मनाज़िरे-ज़माना देख गौर से 
है आईना-दर-आईना सबक़ तहय्युरात के।

जमाहियाँ सी ले रहे हैं आसमान पर नुज़ूम[2]
सुना रही है ज़िन्दगी, फ़साने कटती रात के।

कहाँ से हाथ लाइये इन्हे उठाने के लिये
हिजाब - दर - हिजाब जल्वे हैं त*अय्युनात के।

किताब में ये दर्सयात ढूँढना फ़ुज़ूल है
उन अँखड़ियों से सीख कुछ रमूज़ कुफ़्रियात के।

इन्ही में अपने ख़तो-खाल[3] देखती है ज़िन्दगी
ये आबो-ताबे-शेर हैं कि आइने हयात के।

तमाम उम्र इश्क़ का जवाज़ ढूँढते रहे
ये अह्*ले-रस्म हो रहे इन्ही तकल्लुफ़ात के।

क़लम की चंद जुंबिशों से और मैंने क्या किया
यही कि खुल गये हैं कुछ रमूज़-से हयात के।

उफ़ुक़ से ता उफ़ुक़ ये क़ायनात महवे-ख़ाब थी
न पूछ दे गये हैं क्या मुझे वो लमहे रात के।

नमाज़ शाएरी है और इमामे-फ़न ’फ़िराक़’ है
मकूअ[4] और सुजूद[5] ज़ीरो-बम हैं सौतियात[6] के।


*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ जीवन की समस्याओंऊपर जायें↑ सितारेऊपर जायें↑ चेहरा-मोहराऊपर जायें↑ झुकनाऊपर जायें↑ सिजदाऊपर जायें↑ ध्वनिशास्त्र

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ये सबाहत[1] की ज़ौ[2] महचकाँ[3] - महचकाँ
ये पसीने की रौ कहकशाँ[4] - कहकशाँ।

इश्क़ था एक दिन दास्ताँ-दास्ताँ
आज क्यों है वही बेज़बाँ-बज़बाँ।

दिल को पाया नहीं मंज़िलों-मंज़िलों
हम पुकार आये हैं कारवाँ-कारवाँ।

इश्क़ भी शादमाँ-शादमाँ इन दिनों
हुस्न भी इन दिनों मेहरबाँ-मेह्*रबाँ।

है तेरा हुस्ने-दिलकश, सरापा सवाल
है तेरी हर अदा, चीस्ताँ-चीस्ताँ।

दम-बदम शबनमो-शोला की ये लवें
सर से पा तक बदन गुलसिताँ-गुलसिताँ।

बैठना नाज़ से अंजुमन-अंजुमन
देखना नाज़ से, दास्ताँ - दास्ताँ।

महकी-महकी फ़जाँ खु़शबू-ए-ज़ुल्फ़ से
पँखड़ी होंट की, गुलफ़शाँ-गुलफ़शाँ।

जिसके साये में इक ज़िन्दगी कट गयी
उम्रे - ज़ुल्फ़े - रसा जाविदाँ-जाविदाँ।

ले उड़ी है मुझे बू - ए - ज़ुल्फ़े सियह
ये खिली चाँदनी बोसताँ - बोसताँ।

आज संगम सरासर जु - ए इश्क़ है
एक दरिया - ए - ग़म बेकराँ - बेकराँ।

जिस तरफ़ जाइये मतला-ए-नूर-नूर
जिस तरफ़ जाइये महवशाँ-महवशाँ।

बू ज़मी से मुझे आ रही है तेरी
तुझको क्यों ढूँढिये आसमाँ-आसमाँ।

सच बता मुझको, क्या यूँ ही कट जायेगी
ज़िन्दगी इश्क़ की रायगाँ-रायगाँ।

रूप की चाँदनी सोज़े-दिल[5] सोज़े-दिल
मौज़े-गंगो-जमन साज़े-जाँ[6] साज़े-जाँ।

अहदो-पैमाँ कोई, हुस्न भी क्या करे
इश्क़ भी तो है कुछ बदगुमाँ-बदगुमाँ।

जैसे कौनैन[7] के दिल प हो बोझ सा
इश्क़ से हुस्न है सरगराँ-सरगराँ।

क्यों फ़ज़ाओं की आँखों में थे अश्क़ से
वो सिधारे हैं जब शादमाँ-शादमाँ।

लब प आयी न वो बात ही हमनशीं[8]
आये क्या-क्या सुख़न दरम्याँ-दरम्याँ।

ढूँढते-ढूँढते ढूँढ लेंगे तुझे
गो निशा है तेरा बेनिशाँ-बेनिशाँ।

मेरे दारुल-अमाँ[9], ऐ हरीमे-निगार[10]
हम फिरें क्या युँही बेअमाँ-बेअमाँ।

यूँ घुलेगा-घुलेगा, तेरे इश्क़ में
रह गया इश्क़, अब उस्तुख़ाँ[11]-उस्तुखाँ।

हमको सुनना बहरहाल तेरी ख़बर
माजरा-माजरा, दास्ताँ-दास्ताँ।

उसके तेवर पर क़ुर्बान लुत्फ़ो-करम
मेहरबाँ-मेहरबाँ क़ह्रमाँ-कह्रमाँ[12]।

जी में आता है तुझको पुकारा करूँ
रहगुज़र-रहगुज़र आस्ताँ-आस्ताँ।

याद आने लगीं फिर अदायें तेरी
दिलनशीं-दिलनशीं जांसिताँ-जांसिताँ।

क्यों तेरे ग़म की चिंगारियाँ हो गयीं
सोज़े-दिल सोज़े दिल सोज़े जाँ सोज़े जाँ।

साथ है रात की रात वो रश्के-मह
मेजबाँ-मेजबाँ मेहमाँ-मेहमाँ।

इश्क़ की ज़िन्दगी भी ग़रज़ कट गयी
ग़मज़दा-ग़मज़दा शादमाँ-शादमाँ।

अब पड़े - अब पड़े उनके माथे प बल
अलहज़र-अलहज़र अल*अमाँ - अल*अमाँ।

इश्क़ ख़ुद अपनी तारीफ़ यूँ कर गया
अह्रमन - अह्रमन ईज़दाँ-ईज़दा।

कैफ़ो-मस्ती है इमकाँ-दर-इमकाँ, ’फ़िराक़’
चाँदनी है अभी नौजवाँ-नौजवाँ।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ गोरी रंगतऊपर जायें↑ चमकऊपर जायें↑ चन्द्रमा का प्रकाश बिखेरने वालाऊपर जायें↑ आकाश गंगाऊपर जायें↑ दिल का दुखऊपर जायें↑ जीवन रागऊपर जायें↑ विश्वऊपर जायें↑ साथीऊपर जायें↑ शान्ति की जगहऊपर जायें↑ महबूब के घर की चहरदीवारीऊपर जायें↑ हड्डीऊपर जायें↑ कोपमान

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ज़हे-आबो-गिल[1] की ये कीमिया[2], है चमन की मोजिज़ा-ए-नुमू[3]
न ख़िज़ाँ है कुछ न बहार कुछ, वही ख़ारो-ख़स, वही रंगो-बू।

मेरी शाएरी का ये आईना, करे ऐसे को तेरे रू-ब-रू
जो तेरी ही तरह हो सर-बसर, जो तुझी से मिलता हो मू-ब-मू[4] ।

इसी सोज़ो-साज़ की मुन्तज़र, थी बहारे-गुलशने-आबरू
तेरे रंग-रंग निशात से, मेरे ग़म की आने लगी है बू।

वो चमन-परस्त भी हैं जिन्हें, ये ख़बर हुई ही न आज तक
कि गुलों की जिससे है परवरिश, रगे-ख़ार में है वही लहू।

हुई ख़त्म सोहबते-मयकशी, यही दाग़ सीनों में रह गया
कि तुल*अ होने से रह गये, कई आफ़ताबे-ख़ुमो-सुबू[5]।

कई लाख फूलों ने पैरहन सरे-बाग़ हँस के उड़ा दिये
ज़हे-फ़स्ले-गुल वो हवा चली, कि चमन की ले उड़ी आबरू।

जिसे आपने-आप से कहते भी, मुझे आज लाख हिजाब है
वो ज़माना इश्क़ को याद है, मेरा अर्ज़े-ग़म तेरे रू-ब-रू।

तुझे पाके ख़ुद को मैं पाऊँगा , कि तुझी में खोया हुआ हूँ मैं
ये तेरी तलाश है इसलिये, कि मुझे है अपनी ही जुस्तजू।

हुई वारदाते-सहर यहाँ, तो गुलों का सीना धड़क गया
ये चलो कि तेगे़-नसीम[6] ने कई हाथ उछाल दिया लहू।

मेरे दिल में था कोई जलवागर, वो हो तो कि और कोई मगर
यही ख़ालो-ख़त थे ब-जिन्सही[7], यही रूप-रंग भी हू-ब-हू। 

इधर एक चुप तो हजार चुप, उधर एक कह तो हजार सुन
वो नयाजे-इश्क़ की बेबसी, वो निगाहे-नाज़ के दू-ब-दू[8]।

वही आँख जामे-मये-हया, वही आँख जामे-जहाँनुमा[9]
जो निगाह उठती नहीं कभी, वो निगाह जाती है चार सू।

कभी पाये-पाये हुये तुझे, कभी खोये-खोये हुये तुझे
कभी बेनयाज़े-तलाश है, कभी इश्क़ मायले-जुस्तजू।

न ये भेद हुस्न का खुल सका, न भरम ये इश्क़ का मिट सका
किसी रूप में ये है तू कि मैं, किसी भेस में ये हूँ मैं कि तू।

ये कहाँ से बज़्मे-ख़याल में उमड़ आयीं चेहरों की नद्दियाँ
कोई महचकाँ, कोई ख़ुरफ़ेशाँ, कोई ज़ोहरावश, कोई शोलारू।

गहे, बाग़े-हुस्न अदन-अदन, गहे, बाग़े-हुस्न खुतन-ख़ुतन
तबो-ताब रू-ए-नुमू-नुमू, ख़मो-पेच ज़ुल्फ़े-सियाह मू।

वो अदा-ए-उज्रे-सितम न थी, वो था कोई जादू-ए-सामरी
मुझे आज तक नहीं भूलती, वो निगाहे-नरगिसे-हीलाजू।

मेरी शाएरी में खिलाये गुल, सरे-नोके-ख़ार चमन-चमन
जो किये ये दावे हरीफ़ ने, रगे-फ़िक्र देने लगी लहू।

तुझे अहले-दिल की ख़बर नहीं कि जहाँ में गंज लुटा गये
ये गदागराने-दयारे-ग़म, ये कलन्दराने - तही - कदू।

अब उसी का तकिया ज़माने में, ये सुना है मरजा-ए-खल्क[10] है
जो ’फ़िराक़’ तेरे लिये फिरा, कभी दर-ब-दर, कभी कू-ब-कू।


*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ जल-धरती को धन्यऊपर जायें↑ रसायनऊपर जायें↑ उत्थान का चमत्कारऊपर जायें↑ हूबहूऊपर जायें↑ घड़ा और मधुकलशऊपर जायें↑ हवा की तलवारऊपर जायें↑ पूर्णतः, हूबहूऊपर जायें↑ आमने-सामनेऊपर जायें↑ जगप्रदर्शी कलशऊपर जायें↑ लोगों की तवज़्ज़ुह की जगह

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ये कौल तेरा याद है साक़ी-ए-दौराँ
अंगूर के इक बीच में सौ मयकदे पिनहाँ।

अँगड़ाइयाँ सुब्*हों की सरे-आरिज़े-ताबाँ[1]।
वो करवटे शामों की, सरे-काकुले-पेचाँ।

सद-मेह्*र दरख़्*शिन्दा[2], चराग़े-तहे-दामाँ।
सरता-ब-क़दम तू शफ़क़िस्ताँ-शफ़क़िस्ताँ।

पैकर ये लहकता है कि गुलज़ारे-इरम है
हर अज़्व चहकता है कि है सौते-हज़ाराँ।

ज़ीरो-बमे-सीने[3] में वो मौसूक़ी-ए-बेसौत[4]।
ये पंखड़ी होठों की है गुल्ज़ार बदामाँ।

ये मौजे - तबस्सुम हैं कि पिघले हुये कौंदे
शबनम-ज़दा ग़ुंचे’ लबे-लाली से पशेमाँ।

इन पुतलियों में जैसे हिरन मायले-रम हों
वहशत भरी आँखें हैं कि दश्ते-ग़िज़ालाँ।

हर अज़्वे-बदन जाम-बकफ़ है दमे-रफ़्तार
इक सर्वे चरागाँ नज़र आता है ख़रामाँ।

इक आलमे-शबताब है, बल खायी लटों में
रातों का कोई बन है कि है काकुले - पेचाँ।

तू साज़े-गुनह का है कोई परदा-ए-रंगीं
तू सोज़े-गुनह का है कोई, शोला-ए-रक़्साँ[5]।

लहराई हुई ज़ुल्फ़, शिकन-ज़ेर-शिकन में
सौ पहलुओं से आलमें - जुल्मात में ग़लता।

अशआर मेरे तरसी हुई आँखों के कुछ खाब
हूँ सुब्*हे - अज़ल से तेरे दीदार का ख़ाहाँ[6]।

है दारो-मदार अह्*ले-ज़माना का तुझी पर
तू क़त्बे-जहाँ, क़िबला-ए-दीं, काबा-ए-ईमाँ।

हम रिन्द हैं, वाक़िफ़े-असरारे-ज़माना[7]
सीने में हमारे भी अमीने - ग़मे - दौराँ।

आँखों में नेहाँख़ाने हक़ीक़त के है महफ़ूज़
दुनाया-मजाज़ एक तवज्जुह की है ख़ाहाँ।

मस्ती में भी किस दर्जा है मुहतात[8] अदाएँ
इक नीम-निगह रौशनी-ए-महफ़िले-रिन्दाँ।

परदा दरे-असरारे- नेहाँन नर्म निगाहें
नब्बाज़े-ग़मे-अह्रमानो-मरज़ी-ए-यज़दाँ।

कामत[9] है कि कुहसार[10] प चढ़ता हुआ दिन है
जोबन है कि है चश्मा-ए-ख़ुर्शीद में तूफ़ाँ। 

साँचे में ढले शेर हैं, या अज़्वे-बदब के
ये फ़िक्र नुमा जिस्म, सरासर ग़ज़लिस्ताँ।

हर जुंबिशे-आज़ा[11] में छलक जाते हैं सद जाम
हर गरदिसे-दीदा में कई गरदिसे-दौराँ।

ख़मयाज़ा-ए-पैकर में चटक जाते है गुंचें
रंगीनी-ए-क़ामत चमनिस्ताँ-चमनिस्ताँ।

हैं जलवादहे - बज़्म पसीने के ये क़तरे
जिस्मे-अरकआलूद से महफ़िल है चरागाँ।

अब गरदने-मीना भी है शाइसता - ए- जुन्नार[12]
ज़रकारी - ए- ख़मदार से है साफ नुमायाँ।

इक शोला-ए-बेदूद है, या क़ुलक़ुले-मीना
ये नग़्मा है रोशन - कुने - तारीकी-ए-दौराँ।

साग़र की खनक, दर्द में डूबी हुई आवाज़
इस दौरे-तरक़्क़ी में दुखी है बहुत इंसाँ।

आतशकदा-ए-ग़ैब से ले आये हैं ये लोग
पहलू में हमारे हैं दिले-शोला-बदामाँ।

मयख़ाना भी है ग़मकदा-ए-ज़ीस्त की[13] तस्वीर
नमदीदा[14] हैं पैमाने, प्याले दिले-सोज़ाँ।

क्या होने को है कारगहे-दह्*र में साकी!
जिस सम्त नज़र जाये, कयामत के हैं सामाँ।

कब होगी हुवेदा[15] उफ़ुक़े-ख़ुम से नई सुब्*ह
शीशे में छलकता तो है मुस्तक़बिले इन्साँ।

इस बादा-ए-सरजोश से उठती हैं जो मौजें
हैं आलमे-असरार की वो सिलसिला-जुंबाँ।

ये जिस्म है कि कृष्न की बंशी की कोई टेर
बल खाया हुआ रूप है या शोला-ए-पेचाँ।

सद मेहरो-क़मर[16], इसमें झलक जाते हैं साक़ी!
इक बूँद मये-नाब में सद आलमें इमकाँ।

मय जोशी-ए-सहबा में धड़कता है दिले-जाम
साग़र में हैं मौजे कि फड़कती है रगे-जाँ।

साक़ी तेरी आमद की बशारत है शबे-माह
निकला वो नसीबों को जगाता शबे-ताबाँ।

जामे-मये रंगी है कि ग़ुलहाये-शुगुफ़्ता
मयख़ाने की ये रात है जो सुब्*हे-गुलिस्ताँ।

पूछे न हमें तू ही तो हम लोग कहाँ जायें
ऐ साक़ी-ए-दौराँ अरे ऐ साक़ी-ए-दौराँ।

साक़ी ये तेरा क़ौल[17] हमें याद रहेगा
आरास्ता जिस वक़्त हुई महफ़िले-रिंदाँ।

बस फ़ुरसते-यक-लमहा है रिन्दों कि है उतरा
इस लम्हा अबद का तहे-नुह-गुम्बदे-दौराँ।

बरहक़[18] है ’फ़िराक़’ अहले-तरीक़त का ये कहना
ये मये-ग़मे-दुनिया को बना दे गमें-जानाँ।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ चमकते गालों परऊपर जायें↑ चमकतेऊपर जायें↑ सीना का उठना बैठनाऊपर जायें↑ बिना आवाज़ का संगीतऊपर जायें↑ नाचती लवऊपर जायें↑ इच्छुकऊपर जायें↑ समय के रहस्य से परिचितऊपर जायें↑ सतर्कऊपर जायें↑ लम्बाईऊपर जायें↑ पहाड़ीऊपर जायें↑ अंगों के हिलनेऊपर जायें↑ जनेव का अनुशासनऊपर जायें↑ जीवन की दुखशालाऊपर जायें↑ गीलाऊपर जायें↑ उत्पन्नऊपर जायें↑ चाँद-सूरजऊपर जायें↑ वचनऊपर जायें↑ सत्य

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वादे की रात मरहबा, आमदे-यार मेहरबाँ
जुल्फ़े-सियाह शबफ़शाँ, आरिजे़-नाज़ महचकाँ।

बर्क़े-जमाल में तेरी, ख़ुफ़्ता[1] सुकूने-बेकराँ[2]
और मेरा दिले-तपाँ[3], आज भी है तपाँ-तपाँ।

शाम भी थी धुआँ-धुआँ हुस्न भी था उदास-उदास
याद सी आके रह गयीं दिल को कई कहानियाँ।

छेड़ के दास्ताने-ग़म, अहले-वतन के दरम्याँ
हम अभी बीच में ही थे और बदल गयी जवाँ।

अपनी ग़ज़ल में हम जिसे कहते रहे हैं बारहा
वो तेरी दास्ताँ कहाँ वो तो है ज़ेबे-दास्ताँ।

कोई न कोई बात है, उसके सुकूते-यास में
भूल गया है सब गिले, आज तो इश्के़-बदगु़मा।

रात कमाल कर गयीं, आलमे-कर्बो-दर्द में
दिल को मेरे सुला गयीं तेरी नज़र की लोरियाँ।

सरहदे-ग़ैब तक तुझे, साफ़ मिलेंगे नक़्शे-पा
पूँछ न ये फिरा हूँ मैं तेरे लिये कहाँ-कहाँ।

कहते हैं मेरी मौत पर उसको भी छीन ही लिया
इश्क़ को मुद्दतों के बाद एक मिला था तर्जुमाँ[4]।

रंग जमा के उठ गयी कितने तमद्दुनो की बज़्म
याद नहीं ज़मीन को, भूल चुका है आसमा

आर्ज़ियत[5] का सोज भी देख तो सोजे-आर्ज़ी
बीते हुये जुगों से पूँछ किसको सबात[6] है कहाँ।

कोई नहीं जो साथ दे तेरे हरीमे-राज़ तक
बिख़रे हुये महो-नुजूम[7], देते हैं सब तेरा निशाँ।

जिसको भी देखिये वही बज़्म में है ग़ज़लसरा
छिड़ गयी दास्ताने-दिल, फिर बहदीसे-दीगराँ।

बीत गये हैं लाख जुग, सूये-वतन चले हुये
पहुँची है आदमी की जात, चार कदम कशाँ-कशाँ।

पाँव से फ़र्के-नाज़ तक बर्क़े-तबस्सुमे-निशात
हुस्ने-चमनफ़रोश को देख जहाँ है गुलसिताँ।

दादे-सुखनवरी मिली अबरू-ए-नाज़ उठ गये
है वही दास्ताने-दिल हुस्न भी कह उठे कि हाँ।

जैसे खिला हुआ गुलाब चाँद के पास लहलहाये
रात वह दस्ते-नाज़ में जामे-निशात अरग़वा[8]।

राज़े-वज़ूद कुछ न पूँछ, सुब्*हे-अज़ल से आज तक
कितने यक़ीन चल बसे, कितने गुजर गये गुमाँ।

नर्गिसे-नाज़ मरहबा ज़द में है जिसकी कायनात
चुटकी में नावके-निगाह जुटी भवें कमाँ-कमाँ।

तुझ से यही कहेंगी क्या गुज़री है मुझ पर रात भर
जो मेरी आस्तीं प हैं तेरे ग़मों की सुर्खि़याँ।

हुस्ने-अज़ल की जल्वागाह आईना-ए-सुकूते-राज़
देख तो है अयाँ[9]-अयाँ पूछ तो है नेहाँ-नेहाँ।

दूर बहुत ज़मीन से पहुँची है इक किरन की चोट
नीम तबस्सुमे-खफ़ी! रह गयीं पिस के बिजलियाँ।

कितने तसव्वुरात के, कितने ही वारदात के
लालो-गुहर लुटा गया दिल है कि गंजे-शायगाँ[10]।

सीनो में दर्द भर दिया छेड़ के दास्ताने-हुस्न
आज तो काम कर गयी इश्क़ की उम्रे-रायगाँ।

आह फरेबे-रंगो-बू. अपनी शिकस्त आप है’
बाद नज़ारा-ए-बहार, बढ़ गयी और उदासियाँ।

ऐ मेरी शामे-इन्तेज़ार, कौन ये आ गया, लिये
ज़ुल्फो़ में एक शबे-दराज़, आँखों में कुछ कहानियाँ।

मुझको ’फ़िराक़’ याद है, पैकरे-रंगो-बू-ए-दोस्त
पाँव से ता-जबीने-नाज़, महरफ़शाँ-ओ-महचकाँ।

*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ सोया हुआऊपर जायें↑ अपार शान्तिऊपर जायें↑ व्याकुल हृदयऊपर जायें↑ कहने वालाऊपर जायें↑ क्षणभंगुरताऊपर जायें↑ स्थिरताऊपर जायें↑ चाँद-तारेऊपर जायें↑ लालऊपर जायें↑ स्पष्ट-स्पष्टऊपर जायें↑ बेहतरीन ख़जाना

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हमनवा[1] कोई नहीं है वो चमन मुझको दिया
हमवतन बात न समझें वो वतन मुझको दिया।

ऐ जुनूँ आज उन आँखों की दिलाकर मुझे याद
तू ने सौ ख़ित्ता-ए-आहू-ए-ख़ुतन मुझको दिया।

मुज़दा-ए-कौसरो-तसनीम दिया औरों को
शुक्र, सदशुक्र! ग़मे-गँगो-जमन मुझको दिया।

ढक लिये तारों भरी रात ने हस्ती के उयूब
आँसुओं ने शबे-गु़र्बत में कफ़न मुझको दिया।

अर्ज़े-जन्नत[2] के भी बस में नहीं जिसका देना
हिन्द की ख़ाक़ ने वो सोजे़-वतन मुझको दिया।

बहदते-आशिको-माशूक़ की तस्वीर हूँ मैं
नल का ईशार तो एख़लासे-दमन मुझको दिया।

क़दे-राना की क़सम, नर्म सबाहत[3] की क़सम
इश्क़ ने क्या चमने-सर्वो-समन मुझको दिया।

मिल गया मुझको जमाले-रुखे़-रंगीं का चमन
दिले-सोजाँ का ये तपता हुआ बन, मुझको दिया।

तेरे बत्लान[4] थे लाये जो मुझे हक़ की तरफ़
तूने ईमान मेरा शैखे़-जमन मुझको दिया।

मेरे दिल से मेरा हर शेर कह उट्ठा तूने
इशवाज़ारे[5]-निगहे-सामरी-फ़न मुझको दिया।

नारा-ए-हक़ ने किया मर्तबाये-इश्क़ बलन्द
मनसबे-जल्वादहे-दारो-रसन मुझको दिया

दस्ते-क़ुदरत ने बस इक पैकरे-ख़ाकी, जिसमें
सहरे नौ की थी ख़ाबीदा किरन मुझको दिया।

ख़त्म है मुझ पर, गज़लगोई-ए-दौरे-हाज़िर
देने वाले ने वो अन्दाज़े-सुखन मुझको दिया।

शाएरे-अस्र की तक़दीर न कुछ पूछ ’फ़िराक़’
जो कहीं का भी न रक्खेगा वो फ़न मुझको दिया।
*शब्दार्थ:*

ऊपर जायें↑ साथीऊपर जायें↑ जन्नत की ज़मीनऊपर जायें↑ नमकीनीऊपर जायें↑ तत्त्वऊपर जायें↑ नाज़-नखरा

----------

